# GUILTY!



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Well he sure looks proud he murdered my dovii and flowerhorn while I was gone. =(


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

thats a verry nice fich


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Seems as if he likes plecos though


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Texas are mean as f*ck dude, I rescued a 6 inch texas from some dudes 240 gallon piranha tank with 20 pygos between 4-10 inches in size and it was kicking the sh*t out of the piranhas. Apparently the moment it hit the water it grabbed one piranha and smashed it into the glass by it's tail, bit the f*ck out of another one and survived a week with nothing more than some fin nips. They're bad ass dude


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Dam dude thats one mean ass plec u got, watch out it looks like hes eyeballin that tex :rasp:

J?K Nice mean tex ya got


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats a nice texas


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

must be a die hard texas you have there


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

U had him in with a dovi and fh???


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> U had him in with a dovi and fh???
> [snapback]838615[/snapback]​


Yes. ive had them all since they were around a inch long. They were never the best of friends but it never got any worse than alittle fin nipping. I guess Tex just decided that they had to go. It must have been one hell of an ambush too becuase tex has no scales missing or torn fins but the other two didnt look too healthy at all.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

cool pleco


----------



## Glooty-Us-Maximus (May 13, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Texas are mean as f*ck dude, I rescued a 6 inch texas from some dudes 240 gallon piranha tank with 20 pygos between 4-10 inches in size and it was kicking the sh*t out of the piranhas. Apparently the moment it hit the water it grabbed one piranha and smashed it into the glass by it's tail, bit the f*ck out of another one and survived a week with nothing more than some fin nips. They're bad ass dude
> [snapback]838241[/snapback]​


I had a male convict who would beat the sh*t out of my two super-reds and 1 caribe, all of whom were easily twice his size. He would attack food with them and even confronted a couple while flaring up, then bit them on the face. Eventually he gotten eaten but it took a good two months.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow you got a mean ass fish! Looks beautiful though


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

Thats a nice Tex, and I am sorry for your losses!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Texas are mean as f*ck dude, I rescued a 6 inch texas from some dudes 240 gallon piranha tank with 20 pygos between 4-10 inches in size and it was kicking the sh*t out of the piranhas. Apparently the moment it hit the water it grabbed one piranha and smashed it into the glass by it's tail, bit the f*ck out of another one and survived a week with nothing more than some fin nips. They're bad ass dude
> [snapback]838241[/snapback]​










i remeber that fish


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Haha court for a fish, haha!


----------

